# I love my new life! :)



## Lalique (Oct 14, 2010)

No diets..no rules..being able to have thatt extra desert or candy :eat2:

Im 34 and all my life were ruled by body-hate.
Now Im in the path to accept and love the new me. fatty-me :blush:

Hope to hear from other with the same path.. :bow:


----------



## veggieforever (Oct 14, 2010)

Lalique said:


> No diets..no rules..being able to have thatt extra desert or candy :eat2:
> 
> Im 34 and all my life were ruled by body-hate.
> Now Im in the path to accept and love the new me. fatty-me :blush:
> ...


 
I'm with ya on that one sista! 
All my life my weight was always more of a problem for others than for myself. My grandparent's REMINDING me I was fat and to "do something about it" now, that advice was about as helpful as a kick in the head! Inconsiderate strangers making comments which stung like crazy but the whole time I was not bothering anyone but everyone had a comment to make about my weight which very rapidly led to the ultra famous "yo-yo diet" which naturally has kinda messed up my metabolism! And why had I done all that??? Because other people - NOT MYSELF - could not leave me to quite happilly live my life. I wasted my 20's worrying about weight, calories and the whole time I never got any smaller (well, not really noticeable) and just became more self conscious and felt like a second class citizen.

Until I took my power back!

I may not be skinny but being so weak and frail simply wouldnt make me happy. I am strong and healthy and I believe I am pretty and worthwhile. I refuse to diet anymore. I will try and always make healthy choices but I shall not deny myself a treat of a day. I only get one spin on this merry-go-round and I wont take the ride hungry, miserable and self conscious! I will not "kick the mince" (as we say in Scotland lol) out of chocolates and fried foods and I will eat consciously but I will not be made to feel bad because I cant feel my ribcage or collarbones. 

I want to live my life not regret my life.

Fat is not ugly. Some of the most beautiful women I have seen on the planet have been on this site.

I love your attitude and applaud you. Lets celebrate ourselves for all we are because every single one of us are talented, special and ever so beautiful in our own unique way. Never let anyone tell us any different!

xXx


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 14, 2010)

That is so awesome to hear, Lalique, and I'm with you 100%! 

People insist that we'll live happier, more fulfilling lives by losing weight, but there is such a true weightlessness just feeling _content _with yourself, especially for the first time. It's amazing how all the bad feelings and poor outlooks just lift off of you, isn't it?

I let my teen years be ruled by the loathing of others, accepting I was hateable for my body, actually believing being fat _did _make me stupider, uglier, less likeable; God, if only I'd seen Dimensions and realised what bullshit it all was! I've only been here a few weeks, but I already feel so confident and sexy. My weight and shape isn't an excuse anymore.

And I totally agree with vegitarianforever - it's all about taking your power back and owning it. It's horrible how much I used to be affected by the "do something about it" advice of The Thin and Deeply Concerned (oh, my heroes!), but now the tables have turned and it just spurs me to be happier with myself, finally knowing _they're_ the ones with the problem. 

I love walking down the street now and feeling so statuesque and noticeable - I _want _to be a presence, and deserve to be!!


----------



## Emma (Oct 14, 2010)

I feel so lucky to have found this place in my mid teens (naughty naughty) and to have grown up knowing that there were men out there who liked people who looked like me and I wasn't the freak I felt at times. Obviously I still have my bad days, but I think everyone does. 

I'm just so glad other people are starting to feel better about themselves. I've always had fat/chubby friends who hated themselves and felt they wouldn't be happy until they were thin. If you feel like that you're never going to be happy, being fat is just an excuse. People think it is more acceptable to hate yourself when you are fat but I think people use that to hide other issues. 

But yes.. VIVA LE FATTIES!


----------



## bigjayne66 (Oct 14, 2010)

Lalique said:


> No diets..no rules..being able to have thatt extra desert or candy :eat2:
> 
> Im 34 and all my life were ruled by body-hate.
> Now Im in the path to accept and love the new me. fatty-me :blush:
> ...



Hi Everyone,I 'm back after several months absence,due to family issues.
I am on this path too,and I love it !!!
I am in the mid 400s weight wise ,still eat lots ,but my weight seems to be settling there
and that is fine by me...enjoy your journey Lalique.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 19, 2010)

its wonderful that you are enjoying your body and your life. make sure you keep it that way by paying close attention and not letting things get away from you in terms of your health. i'm not talking about weight but make sure you stay active and try to pay attention to what your treats are made of, like how many preservatives artificial dyes and synthetic hormones they have. as long as you're loving your body love it every way you can so you can continue to enjoy every lovely ounce of it for the rest of your life no regrets.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 19, 2010)

Lalique said:


> No diets..no rules..being able to have thatt extra desert or candy :eat2:
> 
> Im 34 and all my life were ruled by body-hate.
> Now Im in the path to accept and love the new me. fatty-me :blush:
> ...



Awesome :eat1: 
:wubu:



superodalisque said:


> try to pay attention to what your treats are made of, like how many preservatives artificial dyes and synthetic hormones they have.


You're taking the fun out of it!


----------



## Lalique (Mar 5, 2011)

I don`t really know how to describe this, it has to be experienced!

The freedom of no longer have to be skinny, the freedom to eat. live, enjoy life in all plenitude :wubu:

the sun is shining, we have peace and love in our family. I have a man who love all of me..:blush:

In still only 161 cm and 70 kg, not really, really fat, but this happiness is making me grow 

Anyway..planning to write more in this thread sharing my journey to happyland :wubu:


----------



## Oirish (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome Lalique. It's great to see so many ladies learning to love themselves. Have fun being you!


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 6, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> I feel so lucky to have found this place in my mid teens (naughty naughty) and to have grown up knowing that there were men out there who liked people who looked like me and I wasn't the freak I felt at times. Obviously I still have my bad days, but I think everyone does.
> 
> I'm just so glad other people are starting to feel better about themselves. I've always had fat/chubby friends who hated themselves and felt they wouldn't be happy until they were thin. If you feel like that you're never going to be happy, being fat is just an excuse. People think it is more acceptable to hate yourself when you are fat but I think people use that to hide other issues.
> 
> But yes.. VIVA LE FATTIES!



and just as many guys love you IRL too. the good thing is once this place opens a lot of young women's eyes to that fact that they are desirable then just maybe they'll be truly willing to accept it in a man they meet out in the real world.


----------



## StormChaser68 (Mar 6, 2011)

this is awesome that you are ok with yourself and your self-image. But what happens if someone comes to you and says "you need to lose weight or you will die". Does this scare you? Would it change how you felt about the weight?

I'm just curious because I am constantly being torn between being ok with how I look and having doctors tell me that my diabetes (and insulin dependence) would go away if I lost 60-80 pounds...it's a constant tug o' war...


----------



## Dantes524 (Mar 7, 2011)

You only live once. Enjoy the ride and keep yourself happy! Glad everyone here conquered the "foes of fun" - the fashion designers of today. In all seriousness, those folks on TV are there to make us feel bad about ourselves, but make their bosses money. 

Good to see some folks have broken the mold :eat2:


----------



## badassdebate (Mar 9, 2011)

We are on the same path...I used to not really even enjoy sex because I was so self-aware of each pound I was carrying that the skinny girls weren't and that I should look like that...but now I am eating until my belly is about to bust lol and it is becasue I WANT TO!! I love how round, soft and heavy my body is becoming with the weight I gain and the more I eat the sexier I feel....the only way to go!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 9, 2011)

StormChaser68 said:


> But what happens if someone comes to you and says "you need to lose weight or you will die".





I tell them it's time for a wake-up call: we're BOTH gonna die, and it could happen to anybody at any minute, no matter how skinny you are or how much oat bran you scoff. All we can be sure we have is this moment, and what matters IMO is how I live my life right now ... in this moment.


----------



## Lalique (Mar 10, 2011)

badassdebate, nice to see you are on the same path! 
I\ve read your posts and hope we can encourage each other as I am hoping to gain a few pounds myself..


----------



## Lalique (Mar 10, 2011)

StormChaser68 said:


> this is awesome that you are ok with yourself and your self-image. But what happens if someone comes to you and says "you need to lose weight or you will die". Does this scare you? Would it change how you felt about the weight?
> 
> I'm just curious because I am constantly being torn between being ok with how I look and having doctors tell me that my diabetes (and insulin dependence) would go away if I lost 60-80 pounds...it's a constant tug o' war...



I actually liked your question because it is a very consiuos desicion I`ve made and Im prepared to answer such question from my doctor and others. 

All my life I have struggled with eating disorders and almost died from this. 
Now Im almost 35 and preprared to live the rest of my life without dieting. 

Im choosing mental health over perfect physical health. Im very sure it will be a healthy outcome for me :wubu:


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 10, 2011)

It is always so good to hear this! I was well into my 20s when I finally discovered Dimensions and considered that, just maybe, I wasn't crazy, and stopped hating myself.

It doesn't matter when it happens, just as long as it happens! Congrats, and enjoy the journey from here! :eat1:

Brenda


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 10, 2011)

So on the same path!! I am so tired of contorting my fat body into something it wasn't meant to be to make some society proud that doesn't care enough to accept me for who I am? I am a fat girl who loves to eat and I give you credit for getting out there and saying it!!:eat1:


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 10, 2011)

that sounds great, as I changed my profile (same badassdebate girl lol better name lol) I would love to get behind you and encourage each other to gain!! As long as you want the pounds I will help you put them on!!


----------



## EMH1701 (Mar 11, 2011)

I completely agree. Not dieting is freeing.

I cook because I enjoy that, but denying yourself always the pleasures of life because one group of people thinks that you should never, ever eat X is wrong.


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 13, 2011)

:eat2:It's honestly true, if I want something I can have it and if I thought one was good then two must be better!!:eat1::eat2:!! I do still enjoy some good for you foods (fruits and vegs) but I don't say no to the cake, ice cream, cookies, pasta ect that my friends do...I agree with Budai, the laughing happy Buddha (yup you know I have to be Buddhist :happy," Budai in folklore is admired for his happiness, plenitude, and wisdom of contentment. One belief popular in folklore maintains that rubbing his belly brings wealth, good luck, and prosperity" (wikipedia). I love to be like the fat happy person who is bringing good luck while rubbing my belly? and anything with fat and plenitude HAS to be a good thing!!:bow:


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I tell them it's time for a wake-up call: we're BOTH gonna die, and it could happen to anybody at any minute, no matter how skinny you are or how much oat bran you scoff. All we can be sure we have is this moment, and what matters IMO is how I live my life right now ... in this moment.



If I jumped out of an airplane and my first shoot didn't open, I'd keep tugging on the cord to the emergency shoot all the way to the ground.


----------



## Super Fan (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea I felt the same way when i came out of the closet and started to date the super size ladies that i have always dreamed about -- it is heaven to be who you are.


----------

